# Getting DWA licence, some advice needed please.



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm currently in the process of getting my dwa licence, I have been in contact with the council who have informed me of their procedures and awaiting the application paperwork, got my public liability insurance from exotics direct for up to 5 dwa snakes (wasn't too bad a price either :2thumb
I have been mentored by a friend who owns a pet shop with dwa (hooking, feeding, cleaning etc)
What I am interested in is hearing from you guys who have your licence on the housing of your snakes.
I plan on keeping a copperhead, a species that has fascinated me and I would love to own so have decided that this would be my first.
I currently have a 3ft exo terra vivarium fitted with an ahs heater, heatmat and stat that I plan on using for this snake.
The thing I'm wondering is, upon your veterinary inspection do they look for the likes of double doors etc?
As the viv is just a standard one.

Is there any advice that you guys could give me through your own experience that would be helpful?

Many thanks.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Retic84 said:


> Hi guys, I'm currently in the process of getting my dwa licence, I have been in contact with the council who have informed me of their procedures and awaiting the application paperwork, got my public liability insurance from exotics direct for up to 5 dwa snakes (wasn't too bad a price either :2thumb
> I have been mentored by a friend who owns a pet shop with dwa (hooking, feeding, cleaning etc)
> What I am interested in is hearing from you guys who have your licence on the housing of your snakes.
> I plan on keeping a copperhead, a species that has fascinated me and I would love to own so have decided that this would be my first.
> ...


I use quite a lot of Exo Terra vivs (23) for my rattlesnakes and a couple of the vipers. I also use the combination padlocks that are available for them. They're not ideal for some species, like large elapids but will be a good choice for a copperhead. Providing you can keep the temperature stable. Not need for double doors, or any other unnecessary or complicated modifications.


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

southwest vipers said:


> I use quite a lot of Exo Terra vivs (23) for my rattlesnakes and a couple of the vipers. I also use the combination padlocks that are available for them. They're not ideal for some species, like large elapids but will be a good choice for a copperhead. Providing you can keep the temperature stable. Not need for double doors, or any other unnecessary or complicated modifications.


Thanks, that was my main worry. Just needed a bit of clearing up lol.
The copperhead that I am getting is a hatchling and only around 4" long so what I was going to do was keep him in a faunarium such as the exo terra one them put it inside the viv anyway, half on heatmat and still have the ahs for ambient heat, so I suppose this is kinda like a double security anyway when he is small.

Just trying to make sure I have everything right before the inspection as I would like it to be over and done with first time around.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Retic84 said:


> Thanks, that was my main worry. Just needed a bit of clearing up lol.
> The copperhead that I am getting is a hatchling and only around 4" long so what I was going to do was keep him in a faunarium such as the exo terra one them put it inside the viv anyway, half on heatmat and still have the ahs for ambient heat, so I suppose this is kinda like a double security anyway when he is small.
> 
> Just trying to make sure I have everything right before the inspection as I would like it to be over and done with first time around.


I do the same for my hatchlings, never had a problem with the my L.A

Copperheads are great animals, always out and curious. The only downside is they have an unmistakable smell


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

GT2540 said:


> I do the same for my hatchlings, never had a problem with the my L.A
> 
> Copperheads are great animals, always out and curious. The only downside is they have an unmistakable smell


Yeah I've picked the one I want out, it is a southern copperhead, very nice little thing.
Managed to get some tong time in with it over the past couple of days and I must say they are pretty ballsy little snakes, I can understand why people don't recommend them as first hots, it strikes at the tub before you even attempt to open it.
It's currently at my friends shop and he has been doing all my mentoring over the past while, showing me the do' sand don't's for everything to do with them.
Before I even started I would never have guessed of not rummaging through the substrate incase they had shed a fang as you never have to worry about it with retics etc
It has opened my eyes to the hots world and I would advise anyone thinking of getting into them that the training is extremely worthwhile.
Just can't wait to get my inspection done now :2thumb:


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Putting the faunarium in the viv is a good call on your part and it is double locking at the same time.

One critical & utmost factor in keeping hots is to *check, double check & check again* that enclosures are secure post feeding or cage cleaning. The slightest gap to be found and that bugger will find it. 

A loose snake is not a nice experience for any of us, a loose hot is not AT ALL a nice experience. You must be absolutely diligent in your keeping practices when keeping hots. There is no room for error when it comes to cage security. 

Copperheads are great snakes to keep btw. Some disagree but I don't, I love them.


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

Herpalist said:


> Putting the faunarium in the viv is a good call on your part and it is double locking at the same time.
> 
> One critical & utmost factor in keeping hots is to *check, double check & check again* that enclosures are secure post feeding or cage cleaning. The slightest gap to be found and that bugger will find it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I like to pride myself on never having an escapee from my collection ever, my wife is terrified of snakes so I always have to ensure that everything is escape proof whether it be a royal or a retic lol.
As this will be my first hot I just find it better talking to guys like yourselves who actually do this on a day to day basis as that is where I feel the proper knowlage comes in.

Totally agree on the copperheads, I just find them amazing, their attitude definately matches their beauty though lol.
I'm just looking at keeping only vipers and I think an eyelash viper will be on the cards for a future purchase too but I'm going to learn to walk before I can run If you get what I mean lol.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

My local council insist on double doors - I believe they can set whatever safety standards they want on a council by council basis. They are also one of the most expensive in the UK and seriously try to put people off getting the license so that's probably why.

Hopefully one day in the future we will get a full set of standardized rules for the UK. If they do insist on double doors, then you can put the exo terras inside a viv or large cabinet. Ikea sells some nice large cabinets that can be locked if you need that double lock.

I think most councils will accept a secure room with a locked door if all the enclosures are also individually locked inside, but sometimes you get hit with the postcode lottery and have to double lock them.


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

Athravan said:


> My local council insist on double doors - I believe they can set whatever safety standards they want on a council by council basis. They are also one of the most expensive in the UK and seriously try to put people off getting the license so that's probably why.
> 
> Hopefully one day in the future we will get a full set of standardized rules for the UK. If they do insist on double doors, then you can put the exo terras inside a viv or large cabinet. Ikea sells some nice large cabinets that can be locked if you need that double lock.
> 
> I think most councils will accept a secure room with a locked door if all the enclosures are also individually locked inside, but sometimes you get hit with the postcode lottery and have to double lock them.


Yeah I think for my first inspection as the snake is a hatchling I will be going for a faunarium or rub inside the viv. It may just be worth my while and buying a double door viv for when it grows just to be on the safe side as I wouldn't want to upset anyone.

I've had a look at some of the other councils prices and some are shocking to say the least.


----------

